# Stressful Farewell triggered GERD?



## Wanna (Jul 12, 2011)

I've had IBS for a couple of years now. I've been doing pretty good keeping it under control and was only having one or two bad days per month for the last nine months or so. Four days ago my only child left for basic training and I got really upset that day. I didn't eat all day and I cried off and on for hours after leaving her. I ended up with what felt like a sinus headache but I knew it was from crying so much. I also ended up with a really upset stomach that left me feeling nauseous every time I moved around. Ginger ale just made it worse. It felt like I had too much acid in my stomach. I just figured it was because I hadn't eaten. Oh, it's probably important to note that I'm not as upset about my child leaving as I was but I am still worried. I haven't gotten a phone call yet to see how she's doing so I've been thinking about her constantly. Yesterday was very tough because it was Thanksgiving. It's calmed down some but hasn't gone away. I'm eating but some foods make me nauseous just looking at them. Seems like carbs and sugary treats are the biggest culprits. I do good with fruits and veggies. I don't have heartburn just that roiling stomach full of accid. I'm worried that getting so upset might have made a case of GERD flare up. Has anyone else had that happen after a particulary stressful event? Is it okay to try Tums or Rolaids with my IBS?


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi wanna, you don't say what type of ibs. if it's ibd-d, then a few calcium based anti acid tabs should be fine.i imagine calcium based medicine would not be so good for ibs-c, unless balanced with some magnesium.i hope things get better


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Likely, if you have C, something like Maalox chews would be helpful, as magnesium is a component of that formulation. Mark


----------

